# 12 12 12 Fertilizer



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

I bought a bag o f12 12 12 fertilizer to put on the lawn Saturday at Lowes. I must be dislexic. I speed read the words 12 12 12 Fertilizer and saw the words for lawns, shurbs and trees etc. When I got it home, I read correctly, "not for established lawns." I returned it to Lowes and bought a bag of lawn fertilizer. Do you use 12 12 12 on your lawn? I thought that it is was for everything.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

You could have used it. But established lawns would Prefer a higher nitrogen content,which is what the first number indicates.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Phosphates can build up in the soil and then run off into waterways, creating problems. General rules are to use as little product as possible. It is cheaper, often makes plants hardier, and is better for the environment.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

I would feel that 12-12-12 would burn the grass bad, so its good you did not put it on it!


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

12-12-12 wouldn't burn lawn any more than 10-10-10 or any less than 14-14-14. The "not for lawn use" applies in those cities or counties which ban phosphorus fertilizer on lawns. I happen to live in a county which has such laws and there have been efforts to make it statewide. Fertilizer with phosphorus can only be used one time and that on a new lawn. I can get 10-10-10 or 8-10-8 but only for garden use. Some of the lawn fertilizers are formulas which I never heard of 10 years ago. Saw 20-0-3 the other day but that's all that the grass needs, especially if any runoff may reach a lake or stream. 

Martin


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

Harry Chickpea said:


> Phosphates can build up in the soil and then run off into waterways, creating problems. General rules are to use as little product as possible. It is cheaper, often makes plants hardier, and is better for the environment.


This.

In MN it is not legal to sell phospate fertilizer for established lawns......

However you can buy it in bags labeled for new lawns.

It appears lawns all across Minnesota are replanted every year, because the complete fertilizer for new lawns outsells the 'established lawn' ertilizer 10 to 1.....

The 12 12 12 would have been fine.

As a farmer, I have to test my fields, and apply what is needed, not just a certain number.

--->Paul


----------



## buffalocreek (Oct 19, 2007)

Fertilizing a lawn? What a waste of money.


----------



## uncle Will in In. (May 11, 2002)

Buffalocreek <> I'm with you. If you plant your lawn to Johnson Grass, it won't need any fertilizer. LOL


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

buffalocreek said:


> Fertilizing a lawn? What a waste of money.


Nitrogen available from grass clippings, with or without fertilizer, priceless!

Martin


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Grass usually only needs the N so the others are pretty much wasted. At the price today, save your $ and buy nitrogen for our grass. Leave the clippings.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

All good additions and conversation. I was repairing where the city replaced waterlines in front of the the town house. Due to the drought last summer, I tried 3 times to reseed and could not get a good stand. I added a good layer of compost and lots of water but it was too late in the year.

I should have remembered that the Pasture Pro fertilizer was 20 or greater on the N. for greenup. I may used some of that in a hose end sprayer.

I do leave the clippings and agree the fertilizing is a waste. Just trying to get this area off to a running start.

I have also been mangagement intensively grazing a couple of ground moles in the same area.

Thank you everyone.


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

You do realize that if you fertilize it you only end up mowing it more, don't you?  My cows get out on my lawn a few times a year and while they do a spotty job, it's good enough for me.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Jennifer L. said:


> You do realize that if you fertilize it you only end up mowing it more, don't you?  My cows get out on my lawn a few times a year and while they do a spotty job, it's good enough for me.


I only want a healthier looking front lawn. Thankfully, if slows down after the first few weeks. 

At the farm, I mow the barnyard and pick up the clippings in the early spring and late fall, only to toss them over the fence to the cows. A state road keeps me from putting up a temporary poly fence to let them graze outside the lot for a few minutes.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

It's interesting how so many here would never speak against using horse manure for fertilizer but are critical of those who harvest grass for the same purpose. NPK of horse manure is 0.7-0.3-0.6. NPK of immature grass is 1.00-0.5-1.2. One may harvest a hayfield to feed horses and obtain their manure. No different than harvesting a lawn except to skip the horses and get a richer product. 

Martin


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Bret said:


> All good additions and conversation. I was repairing where the city replaced waterlines in front of the the town house. Due to the drought last summer, I tried 3 times to reseed and could not get a good stand. I added a good layer of compost and lots of water but it was too late in the year.


Fertilizer won't help with that much. The reason is, it's sub-soil they left on top. Even with fertilizer, things don't like to grow in it. You would be better off to dig some of it out, then refill with top soil and replant.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

simi-steading said:


> Fertilizer won't help with that much. The reason is, it's sub-soil they left on top. Even with fertilizer, things don't like to grow in it. You would be better off to dig some of it out, then refill with top soil and replant.


You looked on google earth didn't you. You can see my front lawn. You are exactly right. I thought that if I raked in some compost and fertilized I could get away with it. Mother Nature spanks me again. I think she likes it.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

LOL.. no.. just been there done that and even soiled the t-shirts trying...


----------

